# Medicare and charging for new pessary



## westpa1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello,

Can anyone clarify for me the procedure on billing Medicare for a new pessary.
When they come in for their OBGYN visit and we supply the pessary are we
allowed to charge for the pessary itself?

Would really appreciate any help can get on this.

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## christine burnes (Mar 9, 2010)

*biller/coder*

hello,
When we have a patient come in to be fitted for the pessary and insert one we use 57160 and a4561.  If the patient is coming in and you are cleaning or reinserting you would bill the appropriate E/M code.  If you are taking one out and replacing it you would not bill for they are sterilized and reissued.  
Hope this helps


----------

